# Good dentists in Nuevo Progreso



## mirsald (Jun 12, 2013)

Hi,

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good dentist near the border in Nuevo Progres?

whether a lot of crime in the cities on the border?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We used the office of Dr. Alor many years ago. It was, or is, on the west side of the main street, not far from the Ay Jalisco restaurant.


----------



## mirsald (Jun 12, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> We used the office of Dr. Alor many years ago. It was, or is, on the west side of the main street, not far from the Ay Jalisco restaurant.


Thanks, can you tell me a little about life there, security?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Nuevo Progresso is an active tourist town, right on the border, and visited by Winter Texans from the Rio Grande Valley in the winter. In slower seasons, Texans will drive hours to visit dentists, doctors and to shop there. That said, I would not consider it a place to live, preferring the McAllen area on the Texas side in the winter, but somewhere else in the summer....all 9 months of it! Obviously, we live elsewhere and enjoy a much better climate all year long.


----------

